# First Travel Trailer



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

We purchased an Outback 26RS yesterday from Leo's RV in Gambrills MD, just outside of Washington DC. We love it and can't wait to get camping. There's lots of cabinet space and the bunks are going to be great for our three kids ages 7,4, and 2. I'll miss the popup for sentimental reasons but I'm glad to be moving up. You all sound like great people and I'll looking forward to reading all your input.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group. Hope you enjoy your new trailer.

We're planning an eastern rally probably in august in PA if your interested. There's more info in the rally forum at the top of the forums page.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Stacey!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Stacey,

Welcome to both Outbackers, and to the ranks of 26RS owners. It is a fine unit, if I do say so myself.

Steve, you must spend hours thinking of what to post next. I like the welcome sign.









Tim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Stacey,

Nice to have another fellow "Outbacker" on board. I'll bet your kids are gonna love the new TT. Wish we'd have had ours when the older kids were younger..... Anyway, please come back and share some of your stories as you begin making memories in the new camper.

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Stacey! 
You will love your Outback. The fun starts by outfitting it with all the gear, and continues on your first trip. We're new, too, and love our 28RLS.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. sunny

We have only had our Outback about 3 weeks, but love it


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

We are a fun bunch. Enjoy your new RV.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

action 
Hi Stacey,
Welcome to Outbackers, I think you'll like it here.








Gary


----------

